
Ask HN: Best testing site for mobile browsers? - perspective1
Got a complaint from an Android &quot;4&quot; user I need to support. Long story and actually have relatively lots of people using my site with very old phones. What&#x27;s the best way to test for old mobile devices? (yes, I considered buying her a new phone).
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I have used browserstack.com and had good results but I've primarily used it
for automated tests on real devices rather than manual testing, but you can do
both. There are others, AWS has a device farm as does SauceLabs.

~~~
ztalker
Using browserstack.com too, looks ok so far.

------
moonsly
Here you can select old mobile OS:
[https://www.mobilephoneemulator.com/](https://www.mobilephoneemulator.com/)
but no Android 4 excactly there.

[https://kobiton.com/](https://kobiton.com/) this one seems to have more
options and wide choice OS.

Another option is to install Android x86 on VirtualBox (version 4 is
supported) and test on VB emulator.

